# I need pictures!What does a FF look like in the last month b4 kidding?



## Araylee (Mar 15, 2011)

Subject says it all! please post pictures of your FF's udders, bellies, etc! I'm trying to guess how many babies my FF is hiding! (I have 2 but one is possibly not pregnant.) Should I expect a huge increase in milk right before kidding? Right now my pregnant-for-sure doe looks like she has a couple of kiwi's tucked inside her udder that are kind of dangling there, LOL!


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Araylee,

I have been taking lots of pictures of my girl's udder development and have the photos in my photobucket album. The pictures are labled with the number of days bred. They are nigieran dwarfs btw. I hope this helps. 

http://s884.photobucket.com/albums/ac47/TwistedPinesFarm/NigerianDwarfGoats/Udder Pics/

My first doe to kid had her udder double in size and then kidded the next night with twin doelings on day 145. I am currently watching my second doe due. Her udder doubled in size over two days time and she looks to be in early labor now. Java is on day 142 today.

Tracy


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's mine. She's a semi-first freshener, she was bred last year, but aborted a small single and never really came into milk. She didn't have much belly.

Udder, 4 months pregnant. She didn't really fill until the last week. 






Here's a belly photo--not that impressive. I expected a set of two-pound or so twins. (She's a 60 pound doe)





And here's what was in there. Nearly 8 pound single doeling! When the kid stood up straight, she was almost half as tall as the doe.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 15, 2011)

The doe on the right is a first timer, ofcourse, I have meat and meat crosses, but the picture was taken end of DEcember and she still hasn't kidded.

The doe in the middle kidded 6 weeks after the picture was taken
And he doe on the right kidded a month after the picture. 






This picture was taken a couple weeks ago, this doe is still pregnant and I beleive isn't due for atleast a couple more weeks.  





This girl is 25% nubian/75% boer  this pictures was taken a couple weeks ago and she is still pregnant.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi!  I also have 2 FF (nubians) due to kid in April (maybe the very end of March for 1 of them  )  Here is the link to my thread on my girls

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8017/ 

Can you post pictures of your girls?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 15, 2011)

Zanzabeez said:
			
		

> Hi Araylee,
> 
> I have been taking lots of pictures of my girl's udder development and have the photos in my photobucket album. The pictures are labled with the number of days bred. They are nigieran dwarfs btw. I hope this helps.
> 
> ...


I really like the foreudder on Vera, Tracy!  I'd like to see it clipped sometime.


----------



## Araylee (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks!! my pics are in the preggers/not preggers post.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 15, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Zanzabeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will have to clip it and grab some pics.  Vera is a FF and is being SO good on the milkstand too, btw. She hops right up, stands like a pro, and just lets me milk away. Good girl. I have tasted a little bit even though there was still colostrum in there at the time (never had goat milk before) and it is like the milk at the bottom of a bowl of sugar ceral. Very sweet and creamy. I am looking forward to being able to start using it. 

Tracy


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 15, 2011)

Araylee said:
			
		

> thanks!! my pics are in the preggers/not preggers post.


Thanks!  I found them after I posted that!


----------



## Araylee (Mar 15, 2011)

THanks for posting!! Wow I'm really surprised at a) How ROUND everybody's baby belly is, and b) how developed their udders are! I'm wondering if it's a breed thing, the ages of the does, or what! Mine seem so teeny tiny in comparison!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)

This is Reggie w/ her 'kidding clip', taken a few weeks ago.  She's an FF who still hasn't kidded.







These are Foxy and Levi a few weeks before kidding, both were 2nd fresheners.


----------

